# FreeBSD 9.1 CD would not boot - BIOS RAID changed to ACHI



## Deleted member 3645 (Jan 8, 2013)

The Acer Aspire AM3470G-UW70P comes with Windows 7 and the BIOS disk option set to RAID 

A new hard drive was added for FreeBSD to use.

When booting the FreeBSD 9.1 CDROM, the system would loop over and over trying to read the CD.

About 3 lines of message would appear during each iteration:

Booting from CD-ROM...
645MB medium detected
CD Loader 1.2

And then it would reboot over and over and over and over...

This did not happen when booting an OpenBSD 5.2 CDROM nor with a Slackware 14.0 CDROM.

To fix it, the *BIOS disk option was changed from: RAID to: ACHI*

But before doing this I changed the Windows 7 registry....


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2013)

comet--berkeley said:
			
		

> To fix it, the *BIOS disk option was changed from: RAID to: ACHI*
> 
> But before doing this I changed the Windows 7 registry....


Smart man. If you didn't Windows 7 won't boot anymore. In case somebody else has this problem, here's the Microsoft KB article: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/922976


----------

